# MSM Protects Muscle Proteins



## *Bio* (May 31, 2020)

One more tool in the tool box to consider!

https://www.ergo-log.com/msm-protects-muscle-proteins-during-exercise.html


----------



## GearPro (Jun 9, 2020)

With MSM being so closely related to DMSO, I wonder if DMSO might have some of the same effects. Good find, Bio.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 13, 2020)

Shit, to think I offer CBD products with MSM in them before even knowing this now. Awesome.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2020)

GearPro said:


> With MSM being so closely related to DMSO, I wonder if DMSO might have some of the same effects. Good find, Bio.



I never had good experiences with DMSO. Even in very diluted solutions I would still get irritated skin similar to a rash or sun burn.


----------



## GearPro (Jun 20, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> I never had good experiences with DMSO. Even in very diluted solutions I would still get irritated skin similar to a rash or sun burn.



I’ve known a few athletes that had the same reaction. You can, technically, drink DMSO and get the same effects. It’s godawful, though, and I wouldn’t recommend it.


----------

